# Gourmet Venisom Recipes



## LivinGreen (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok Naekid got me going with that bacon fried venison recipe, so I gotta ask; Who has some really good recipes for venison tenderloins? I just got some beautiful back straps and want some great new recipes to try. Please dont give me anything boring!


----------



## SmokeyNJ (Jun 12, 2013)

Wellington.. I have made them with venison and bear back strap.
Used dried mixed mushrooms (ground them in blender then rehydrated) to make the Duxcelle. 
The rest is easy enough look up a recipe you like.

I also like Country Fried Steak (other cuts are better for this)

Jafrezi (Indian simmer sauce) over rice.


----------



## LivinGreen (Mar 26, 2013)

Great suggestion on the Wellington -Ill have to try that one. And I never thought of going Indian with my deer, we love it, so will have to try that as well.
Thanks!


----------

